# is it necessary to put a ridge vent on a detached garage?



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

The garage is unheated. No ceiling (just rafters). I will be reroofing a gatage come spring and the homeowner requested a risge vent because when a roofing company did her house they installed one on the house which is good, but i dont see the purpose of one on a detached garage. Maybe im missing something?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It helps vent out the hot moist air in the summer, keeps the whole inside of the garage cooler, shingle will last years longer.
Well worth what little they cost.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

joecaption said:


> It helps vent out the hot moist air in the summer, keeps the whole inside of the garage cooler, shingle will last years longer.
> Well worth what little they cost.


Alright, thanks when the spring comes and the snow melts i will install it while reroofing the garage.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Alright, thanks when the spring comes and the snow melts i will install it while reroofing the garage.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not completely necessary given that the space is not conditioned but it will help with the items that Joe mentioned. They are cheap. Stick one on.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Absolutely necessary for the life of the roof framing, IMO. Drive in to garage (from a trip long enough to have the heater inside working) with snow/water on the vehicle, hot engine, brakes, exhaust, radiator, pumps, tires, wheels, warm metal on the vehicle; all cause the moisture to turn to vapor- rising up due to warmth, wetting your wood framing leads to rot. A top vent would solve most of the vapor condensing, allowing it to leave before landing on the much colder framing.
"Maybe im missing something?"--- don't feel badly, many miss it.... lol.

Gary


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

The others have mentioned the moisture issues. I would install for appearance too. OP says it's on the house.


----------

